# Ok I swear this is the last renovation to their cage



## jap08m (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, I swear if I make any more additions to the cage my fiances head will blow up. Just kidding. But anyway I started out with a split NIC cage that looked like this





Then I saw someone else post a pic of their cage and decided to go with it. So this was the final product




the front 4 panels open like this 




as well as the top of the cage








plus I thought I'd try one of those hammocks I saw in Petco. I didn't really think they would use it, but right away both of them hopped up and started cuddling together


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

glad to hear they like the hammock, 'cause I ordered one online from Petco last weekend since everything was 20% off - hasn't arrived yet, but I'm hoping my little bunns like it!

what did you use to make the ramp in the very first picture?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks familiar...:wink

I like the hammock idea - never would have thought of that.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 15, 2012)

I love the hammock, I'm going to have to get a couple. I wonder if they come in jumbo butt size for Sophie?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw the hammock yesterday at petsupermarket. i think i want one lol.

your cage is what inspired me to make my NIC cage (the first one you posted) I loved it because it was seperated and thats exactly what I needed!

Looks awesome!


----------



## Bright Eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

OMG. want hammock.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 15, 2012)

wow yours look so clean, i used zip ties on each square, a pack of a 1000!


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 15, 2012)

Your cage looks REALLY nice. I wish that I could use carpet in my cage but neither one of my bunnies is litter box trained. I tried to put a towel in Shiny Things's cage the other day and she imedeatly peed and pooped on it.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

the order I placed w/petco late saturday night that was supposed to arrive "in 6-10 days" showed up around noon today

in one of the boxes was the hammock I ordered (I got the largest one, 17''x17'':
http://www.petco.com/product/103974/Petco-Nylon-And--Plush-Hammock-For-Ferrets.aspx?CoreCat=MM_Ferret_SleepersHideouts
you can't pick the color online, but I lucked out and got one I like (solid black on both sides). oh, and it says it secures with plastic clips, but they're actually metal 

it was an INSTANT hit with the bunnies! since you've gotta support their feet when you pick them up 'cause they like sure footing, I wasn't at all confident that they would like a hammock (hence getting the cheapest kind they had)... but I was totally wrong - they loved it as soon as I showed it to them. combined, my rabbits total about 2.5 lbs and they can both get in it at the same time with room to spare.

as a note, petco still has the sale going - 20% off store-wide (even higher discount on some stuff, like larger sized bags of hay and bedding) and free shipping on orders of $49 or more. I think I've got a lifetime supply of carefresh bedding now, lol. great time to buy playpens if anyone needs some for their bunnies, between the generous discount and not having to pay shipping!


----------



## jap08m (Aug 16, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> Looks familiar...:wink
> 
> I like the hammock idea - never would have thought of that.



AHA!!! I went back looking for the picture and I couldn't remember where I saw it. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## jap08m (Aug 16, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> glad to hear they like the hammock, 'cause I ordered one online from Petco last weekend since everything was 20% off - hasn't arrived yet, but I'm hoping my little bunns like it!
> 
> what did you use to make the ramp in the very first picture?



all it is is basically a capital H made out of three nic panels and then attached to the wall


----------



## Elliot (Aug 16, 2012)

I love the cage! 
Does anyone have a link to the hammock...thanks!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 17, 2012)

*jap08m wrote: *


> Imbrium wrote:
> 
> 
> > glad to hear they like the hammock, 'cause I ordered one online from Petco last weekend since everything was 20% off - hasn't arrived yet, but I'm hoping my little bunns like it!
> ...


I mean the ramp in the *very* first pic in the very first post... it's white (as opposed to the black of the NIC cubes) and has very small squares, so it doesn't look at all like it was made out of NIC components.




> I love the cage! Does anyone have a link to the hammock...thanks!


it's a different hammock than the one in those pics, but I just got this one:
http://www.petco.com/product/103974/Petco-Nylon-And--Plush-Hammock-For-Ferrets.aspx?CoreCat=MM_Ferret_SleepersHideouts
in the 17''x17'' size and my two little ones LOVE it. it says it has plastic clips, but they're actually metal.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 17, 2012)

I've seen hammocks and wondered if rabbits would use them. This makes me want to get Harriet one!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 17, 2012)

I took a gamble and won, they're soooo cute in there!

pic's fuzzy 'cause I had to take it in the dark through the cage bars, but here's my little holland lop, Gaz, chilling in her new hammock:


----------



## Samara (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 18, 2012)

awww, your bunny looks a lot like mine


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 18, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## jap08m (Aug 19, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> *jap08m wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Imbrium wrote:
> ...



I used to just have a cage built out of multiple 24x24x18. through the process of making their old cage i ripped it apart and cut it to fit what i wanted it too. it was just a piece of wire flooring for that cage


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2012)

The cage looks really good.

But I hvet to burst your bubble, those hamocks are very dangerous for rabbits. They can really hurt themselves trying to get out of them. I had one for Buttercup (RIP) thank goodness I was home when he was in it and tried to get out of it.He was having a real difficult time getting out of it. They need solid ground to hop or jump from or onto.

I hope more experienced people will come onand advise just how dangerous they are.

Susan


----------



## jap08m (Aug 19, 2012)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> The cage looks really good.
> 
> But I hvet to burst your bubble, those hamocks are very dangerous for rabbits.Â  They can really hurt themselves trying to get out of them.Â  I had one for Buttercup (RIP) thank goodness I was home when he was in it and tried to get out of it.Â He was having a real difficult time getting out of it. Â They need solid ground to hop or jump from or onto.
> 
> ...



I hope whatever happened with your rabbit did not harm it. I understand where you are coming from. The fact that in alot of the advertised pictures of the hammocks have them with the edges close together worried me. Luckily I got one that was just the perfect size to go completely across my cage without any bunching. The little bit of dip in the middle I solved by tightening up the edges so its fairly sure. I also "tilted" it so that its pointed down like 20 degrees to let them simply walk out when they want to. There are inherent dangers in any cage accessories, they just have to be used and placed correctly by the owner. I have this one and I would NEVER place it like that. It looks far too dangerous
http://www.petco.com/product/114066...mall-Animal-Hammock.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree, I would NEVER position one the way it is in that picture - mine's pretty much the exact opposite so that there's no way for them to twist it around or get stuck inside and freak out.

I have it pulled nearly as taut as possible and hooked in a way that it can't slide around at ALL or "give" extra from the added weight of a bunny or two. they're in a store-bought cage 'cause their NIC condo isn't quite finished and it's hung so that the only logical way in and out for small bunnies is to use the shelf halfway up the side of the cage (it CAN'T slide away from the shelf) and the sides of the hammock are pulled up high enough that they can't try to go straight out the (always open) side door from inside the hammock. once it's in the NIC condo, it'll be hung halfway up a grid rather than from the ceiling and still pulled taut to prevent it from moving around on them.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope all your bunnies are safe and nothing happens to them. I just thought I would give you some very good advice to prevent injuries to your bunnies, as I and others on RO have badexpeience with these hamocks.

Good Luck.

Susan


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 19, 2012)

always appreciated, as it's not the sort of thing I would've thought to mention when recommending the hammock to people and just saying "the bunnies love it!" doesn't indicate a specific way it should be hung to make them happy and safe.

I agree that positioning is extremely important because of how much rabbits value that "secure" feeling. I definitely put a lot of thought into how to set it up so that they would be as comfortable as possible and wouldn't be able to hurt themselves because I didn't actually know if they would even like it and didn't want them to freak out when they tried it!


----------



## Tractorgal (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow! You are soooo creative!!! Are you using those wire shelf cubes to make the cage? It looks amazing! I think im going to get my buns a hammock too


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 29, 2012)

mine still love their hammock, almost as much as they love their tunnel! (http://www.petco.com/product/116627/WARE-Fun-Tunnel-for-Small-Animals.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch now that they outgrew the 4'' diameter one)


----------



## TCB579 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bebe had a hammock in her cage that she loved, it was her favorite place to sleep


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 31, 2012)

*Tractorgal wrote: *


> Wow! You are soooo creative!!! Are you using those wire shelf cubes to make the cage? It looks amazing! I think im going to get my buns a hammock too


NIC cages (cubes) are very popular in the world of indoor bunnies. You might enjoy browsing through the thread that shows the 2012 cages made by members.

Here is a popular link that shows how to make these:
http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html


----------

